# Emirates Furnishing allowance



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi does anyone know anything about the furnishing allowance? I am considering renting a property and not getting company housing but does anyone know if that means I cant claim furnishing allowance for an unfurnished apartment?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

there is no legal term called furnishing allowance - meaning that every company may have a different policy. So you need to ask your HR.
Most likely, furnishing allowance = one time allowance probably on a reimbursement basis to furnish (buy stuff like beds, sofa, etc) up to a certain limit.
So if you rent a furnished place, you don't need to furnish it, and most likely you may not get this. OR, if your company just gives a lump sum, then you may get it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> there is no legal term called furnishing allowance - meaning that every company may have a different policy. So you need to ask your HR. Most likely, furnishing allowance = one time allowance probably on a reimbursement basis to furnish (buy stuff like beds, sofa, etc) up to a certain limit. So if you rent a furnished place, you don't need to furnish it, and most likely you may not get this. OR, if your company just gives a lump sum, then you may get it.


And you may have to pay it back.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know what your personal situation is but the consensus over the years is to always take the housing provided by Emirates. Once you opt out, you can't later ask for housing. 

It means that you're protected from rent increases, evictions and bad landlords. In Emirates housing everything is taken care of by Emirates. 



evaunwill said:


> Hi does anyone know anything about the furnishing allowance? I am considering renting a property and not getting company housing but does anyone know if that means I cant claim furnishing allowance for an unfurnished apartment?


----------



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

We are entitled to an apartment with Emirates.. I have 2 children and not sure how I feel about having them in an apartment would prefer a villa. We get 162k aed housing allowance. Does anyone know what sort of apartment a family would get?? I dont like the idea of being stuck in a block that might be noisy.


----------



## KaChow (Jul 18, 2015)

evaunwill said:


> We are entitled to an apartment with Emirates.. I have 2 children and not sure how I feel about having them in an apartment would prefer a villa. We get 162k aed housing allowance. Does anyone know what sort of apartment a family would get?? I dont like the idea of being stuck in a block that might be noisy.


I was in the same situation as you. That's a quite generous housing allowance. I think you can get a nice type 2M (with a maids room and backyard) in Springs for about 180K. Clsoe to community pools and park.

I also have 2 little kids and wouldn't want to put them in an apartment. We've been in company housing (apartment) for the last few weeks and everytime we go to a villa with a backyard, they don't want to get inside the house.


----------



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks I think Iv made my mind up to rent


----------

